# The Top Ten Warranty Repairs on the GTO.



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm taking the 06 in for the "lock cylinder" replacement and wonder, in your opinion...

What is the most prone to happen mechanical/electrical problem to happen with a LS1/LS2 GTO?

Please share your "short list" of repairs as I need to get a list of obvious ones for the stealership to look for.

Thanks!


Regards...Greg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My 04 GTO w/ 55k miles
- rotors
- door handle paint chipped but my warrenty was over when it happened
- stilver trim on steering wheel has a small bubble
Julie's 05 all within 18k miles before she sold it
- 4 rear diffs
- headrest stiching
- battery
- rotors
- door handle paint chipped
- CD player - disc was stuck
- ABS sensor failed and hub was replaced(not a common issue though)

There are a bunch more that you can find by looking at different threads too.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

-Rear seats (leather busted)
-Light switch was coming out
-leak
-leak
-leak
-leak
-leak
-probably some other visits in there somewhere..
- After all of the water leak visits I just fixed it myself..


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

1. Front seal on AC compressor went out two weeks after I bought the car new. Took a month to get a new compressor from "down under".
2. silver trim on steering wheel bubbling

Thats it!


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*jp...*

4 diffs...wow...

What are the odds? Was the GF drifting or powerbraking that Goat....?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Nope, she didn't do burnouts or anything, but did drive very spirited. Her car was stock with just a tune. You should see the GMVIS report, its about 10+ pages long of warrenty work. Hard to belive being that she bought it as a dealer demo too.

I beat the crap out of mine and nothing really has issues. Go figure.


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Hey jp...*

Is that GMVIS in the forum thread....?

My service mgr wants me to bring in some big time GMVIS reports as he said he's not aware of any probs with the Goat...

Then again..he's probably only seen one or two GTO's.

LMK....what thread and post # if it is on forum.

Thanks...

Greg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It isn't posted anywhere but I could get the info for you.


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*That would be great...*

I'm going to the dealership on Friday at 11AM..

Thanks...Greg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

VIN : 6G2VX12U55L418459 

VEHICLE INFORMATION 
Merchandising Model : 2VX37 -2005 GTO COUPE 
Warranty Start Date : 10/06/2006 

BARS Order Type : 81 - DEALER USED CAR (CVMS USE) 
Delivering Dealer : N/A 
Selling Source : N/A 
Site Code : N/A 

Business Associate Code : N/A 
Service Contract : No 
Branded Title : No 
Warranty Block : No
PDI Status : Paid 

REQUIRED FIELD ACTIONS 
Vehicle Has No Current Record Of Outstanding Campaigns 

SERVICE INFORMATIONAL ITEMS 
Vehicle Has No Current Record Of Outstanding Service Information 

ON STAR AND XM SATELLITE RADIO INFORMATION 
Vehicle Has No Associated On Star or XM Radio Information. 

APPLICABLE WARRANTIES 
Description Effective Date Effective Odometer End Date End Odometer 
36/36000 BUMPER TO BUMPER LIMITED WARRANTY 10/06/2006 0 miles 10/06/2009 36000 miles 
72/100000 SHEET METAL COVERAGE RUST THROUGH LIMITED WARRANTY 10/06/2006 0 miles 10/06/2012 100000 miles 
96/80000 FEDERAL EMISSION CATALYTIC CONV. AND PCM 10/06/2006 0 miles 10/06/2014 80000 miles 
36/36000 FEDERAL EMISSION 10/06/2006 0 miles 10/06/2009 36000 miles 

CLAIM HISTORY 
R.O Date R.O Number Type Labor Operation Odometer Reading 
02/07/2008 118906 # B7288 - HEADLAMP/COMPOSITE ASSEMBLY - RIGHT - REPLACE 11299 miles 
02/07/2008 118906 # B7289 - HEADLAMP/COMPOSITE ASSEMBLY - LEFT - REPLACE 11299 miles 
01/22/2008 583707 # F2143 - CARRIER ASSEMBLY (COMPLETE) - REAR DIFFERENTIAL - REPLACE 11262 miles 
01/22/2008 583707 # C7278 - COVER AND/OR PAD, REAR OR ROW 1 SEAT BACK CUSHION - R&R OR 11262 miles 
01/22/2008 583707 # N0110 - BATTERY - ONE - REPLACE 11262 miles 
08/02/2007 562804 # R0754 - RADIO RECEIVER-RETURN TO AC/DELCO ESC 10342 miles 
08/02/2007 562804 # R0760 - RADIO, REMOVE AND REPLACE 10342 miles 
06/30/2005 716645 I Z6999 - PDI RELATED FLUID ADDS 2 miles 
05/27/2005 A18459 I Z7000 - PRE-DELIVERY INSPECTION - BASE TIME 0 miles 

------
This was it when she bought it. Since then, there has been 2 more diffs, Pontiac arrows faided and were replaced, floor clips broke and were replaced, driver and passenger rear window seals reaplaced, wheel hub, and rear seats. I belive this is everything off hand. But the dealer can run the vin to verify everything if they wanted.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IMO based on the reports of owners of this car and the frequency from Original owners of this car in order of what I think were the most reported problems (warranty wise) since 2004:

1. Rear end whine
2. Strut Rub
3. Door actuators
4. PCM/BCM problems
5. Door handle paint adhesion
6. Rear seat seam splitting
7. Fender/Front Bumper clip breaking causing the fender to stand proud of the front bumper 
8. Water soaked rear floor boards
9. Gas Cap failings
10. Fan blower motor whining
11.. Steering wheel spoke covers peeling. BONUS complaint (is a close #10) 

There are a host of problems that are owner caused, fault codes etc from incorrect installation of CAI's etc, bulbs, failing to clear codes etc used owners attribute to the car when in fact previous owners are the fault not GM.


----------

